# مدة صلاحية غذاء ملكات النحل وطريقة تخزينه ومميزاته



## mazensaied (27 أكتوبر 2020)

يتساءل البعض عن مدة صلاحية غذاء ملكات النحل وعن كيفية التخزين، ويجب مراعاة عدة عوامل عند التخزين مثل درجة الحرارة، عدم تعرض الغذاء الملكي للأكسدة بفعل الهواء والبكتيريا، ويجب عدم حفظ غذاء الملكات في أواني معدنية، حيث أن من خصائصه الحساسية الشديدة والتي تتأثر بالمعادن وتؤثر على صلاحيته، وترجع أهمية غذاء ملكات لقيمته الغذائية، وقدرته على علاج الكثير من الأمراض.

مميزات مُنتجات فهد القنون 
تتميز منتجات عسل فهد القنون بطبيعتها وجودتها العالية، يتبع القنون في استخراج العسل ومنتجاته قواعد الدقة والجودة، للحفاظ على طبيعة المنتجات وعدم تعرضها لأي عوامل قد تؤثر على قيمتها أو طعمها الطبيعي، ويرجع ذلك لخبرة القنون في مجال إنتاج العسل الطبيعي، فلديه مسيرة طويلة في ذلك المجال، حيث بدأ تاريخ القنون من خمس خلايا، ومن ثم وصل عدد الخلايا إلى ثلاث آلاف خلية هذا في عام 2005، ثم توالت إنجازات القنون وحصد الجوائز وصدارة الأسواق، وتتنوع منتجات القنون من:

غذاء ملكات النحل.
طلح مخلوط مع غذاء ملكي.
عكبر نحل.
مخلوط طلح مع سدر.
والكثير من منتجات العسل، يمكنكم متابعة ذلك من خلال التطبيق أو الموقع الخاص بسوق فهد القنون، حيث يمكنكم التسوق و طلب أي منتج مع توفر خدمة التوصيل للمنزل.

غذاء ملكات النحل وقيمته الغذائية
يبحث الكثيرون عن مدة صلاحية غذاء ملكات النحل لقيمته العالية، مما جعله ذا أهمية كبيرة حيث يعد وجبة متكاملة العناصر الغذائية، حيث يمد الجسم بالعناصر الذي يحتاجها، نظرا لاحتوائه على السكريات التى تمد الجسم بالطاقة اللازمة، ويحتوي على الفيتامينات المتعددة مثل مجموعة فيتامين B، كما يحتوي على البروتينات والماء والدهون، بالإضافة إلى مضادات الأكسدة والأحماض الأمينية، لذلك يعد وجبة غذائية عالية القيمة، وللحصول على غذاء ملكات النحل طبيعي وبجودة عالية ينصح باقتناء الغذاء الملكي لفهد القنون.

هل تتأثر مدة صلاحية غذاء ملكات النحل؟
بالطبع تتأثر مدة صلاحية غذاء ملكات النحل بعدة عوامل كما ذكرنا سابقاً، كما أنه من الصعب استخراجها وتخزينها، وتتوقف مدة الصلاحية على طريقة الحفظ حيث أن تعرض الغذاء الملكي للعوامل الخارجية مثل الهواء، يغير من خصائصه ويفسد فائدته العلاجية، كما أن درجة الحرارة أيضا من المؤثرات، وتختلف مدة الصلاحية حسب حالة التخزين كالآتي:

إذا أردت الحفاظ على صلاحية الغذاء الملكي لمدة عامين يتم حفظه مجمد ويكون مجفف.
أما إذا أردت مدة الصلاحية لعام ونصف، يتم حفظه تحت حرارة تكون أقل من الصفر، هذا في حالة التركيز العالي.
أما إذا أردت الحفاظ عليه لمدة عام يمكنك إضافة إليه عسل فهد القنون وحفظه في درجة حرارة تتراوح ما بين 6:15 درجة مئوية.
يمكنك إضافة مستحلب الكحول لغذاء الملكات لحفظه لمدة عامين في درجة حرارة ما بين 3 إلى 6 درجة مئوية.
فوائد غذاء ملكات النحل من القنون
عند البحث عن فوائد غذاء ملكات النحل نجد غزارة في تلك الفوائد التي لا حصر لها ومنها حماية أجهزة الجسم المختلفة وتنشيطه ومده بالصحة والطاقة اللازمة له ولا يقتصر غذاء ملكات فهد القنون على ذلك وإنما يمتد ليشمل التالي:

تعمل على تطهير الجروح وسرعة التئامها من البكتيريا والتخلص من الخلايا والأنسجة الميتة.
الوقاية من حدوث الجلطات والسكتات الدماغية والأزمات القلبية وتحفيز عضلة القلب على العمل.
وقاية الجهاز المناعي من الأمراض وتعزيز مناعته.
مكافحة أعراض الاكتئاب والحد من الاضطرابات النفسية والعصبية.
إزالة التوتر ومساعدة الشخص في النوم والشعور بالراحة.
التخفيف من اضطرابات القولون وآلام المعدة والجهاز الهضمي بشكل عام والتخلص من الغازات والانتفاخات.
تعمل كعلاج للأمراض التي من شأنها إعاقة التنفس مثل الربو ونزلات البرد الحادة وحماية الجهاز التنفسي.
وقاية الجسم من السرطانات المختلفة وبخاصة سرطان الدم.
مد الجسم بالطاقة التي يحتاجها وجعله أكثر نشاطا.
يساعد في تعزيز صحة المرأة الحامل ومد الجنين بالعناصر اللازمة لنموه.
تعزيز الصحة الجنسية لدى الرجال والنساء.
علاج فعال لمشكلة العقم وتحسين الخصوبة وزيادة فرص الإنجاب لدى الطرفين.
حماية البشرة من ظهور حب الشباب والبثور السوداء والتخلص من المسام.
مكافحة التجاعيد وأعراض الشيخوخة ومنح الشخص مظهرا مشرقا وحيويا.
تعزيز صحة الأطفال ومدهم بالعناصر اللازمة لنمو عظامهم وبنائها بشكل صحيح.
تخفيف آلام الطمث وتنظيمه وعلاجه من الانقطاع بالنسبة للنساء.
قواعد تخزين غذاء الملكات 
يعد غذاء ملكات فهد القنون أحد العناصر الطبيعية الذي له قدرة علاجية هائله ويتميز بفوائده المتعددة ولذلك يتم الاعتناء بحفظه جيدا وبطريقة صحيحة للاستفادة منه في أكبر قدر ممكن من الوقت وللقيام بتخزينه بشكل صحيح حتى لا يفقد خصائصه الفريدة يرجى اتباع القواعد والخطوات التالية:

مراعاة تخزينه في درجة حرارة معينة تصل إلى ٢٠ درجة مئويه حتي لا يتعرض لفقد فوائده وتلفه.
للحفاظ على غذاء ملكات النحل يمكن إضافته إلى مستحلب الكحول.
من خصائص غذاء ملكات النحل التحسس ضد المعادن فيجب حفظه في أواني من البلاستيك الصحي.
يشبه غذاء ملكات النحل الحليب ويصعب استخراجه من الخلية فيتم استخراجه بواسطة ماصه مصنوعه من الزجاج او البلاستيك حتى لا تتفاعل مع غذاء الملكات.
وضع غذاء الملكات عند استخراجه في أدوات على قدر كبير من التعقيم.
يتم تخزينه في مكان مظلم لأن منتجات النحل تتأثر بشكل كبير بضوء النهار.
يتم تخزينه في حاويات معزولة الحرارة وفي مكان بارد.


----------

